# Controversy surrounding dogs and garlic on the Internet



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been letting my dog eat garlic....and giving her yeast and garlic tabs every day for repelling fleas. I'm now seeing all kinds of differing opinions on this. Some sites say it's toxic (just like onions) and other sites say it's healthy and you should give them garlic...in small amounts of course. Now I would like other opinions on this. I don't want to put her health in jeopardy. Thanks much!!

PS: I did a lot of searching here in posts and threads to find this answer and couldn't. So forgive me if this is a redundant question.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

This article (which is the only one I could find with actual amounts listed :/), says that onion is toxic to dogs at a dose of 15-30g/kg and garlic is 5 times more potent. So 3-6g per kg? http://www.petinsurance.com/healthzone/pet-articles/pet-health-toxins/Garlic-Toxicity-and-Pets.aspx

I'm not sure how concentrated garlic pills are. It would take a lot to be toxic to a large dog though.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG!!! I've been giving this to my Missy all summer long. She's not a large dog....she's a mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix and weights about 12 lbs. I just went to search and find the ingredients in "Four Paws Brewers Yeast with Garlic" and I'm pasting the list. I can't see garlic in there....so, maybe it's just garlic "flavor" like some of the others. But many of you know ingredients well....I don't. Here's the list and would appreciate some additional feedback on this.....again, thanks much!!

Ingredients

Vitamins and Minerals: Zinc 117mg, Thiamine 11mg, Riboflavin 4mg, Pyriodoxine 5mg, Niacin 55mg, Pantothenic Acid 10mg, Biotin 5mg, Folic Acid 10mg.

Amino Acids: Arginine 2%, Histidine 1%, Isoleucine 2%, Leucine 2%, Lysine 3%, Methionine 0.6%, Cystine 0.4%, Phenylalanine 1.7%, Theronene 1.9%, Valine 2.1%.

Feeding Instructions: Feed one tablet for each 10 lbs. of body weight. Double recommended dosage for pregnant or lactating females. Can be added to pet’s food daily or offered as a flavorful reward.

Analysis:

Crude Protein (min) 37%
Crude Fat 1%
Crude Fiber 4%
Moisture 6%


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I think garlic is less toxic than onions, not more but can I find my bookmark - nooo.

Had an interesting discussion on another forum on this topic. I was against, other person for routine use of garlic. Since I cannot find that thread either what I can remember is garlic and onion contain a substance that acts as a blood thinner. Since many of us use fish oil and perhaps some other things the dogs get also thin the blood I don't think it is a good idea to give dogs garlic on a regular basis. Her thinking was that the toxic dose is very high, a regular sized clove might be only 3 grams for instance and garlic is a traditional remedy so it is perfectly safe.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Vitamins and Minerals: Zinc 117mg, Thiamine 11mg, Riboflavin 4mg, Pyriodoxine 5mg, Niacin 55mg, Pantothenic Acid 10mg, Biotin 5mg, Folic Acid 10mg.


117 mg of Zinc per tablet seems really high. My dog would take 7 tablets by their instructions which would be 819 mg of zing per day. Or about 100 times the US RDA for a human person twice his size.

While I hate citing Wikipedia, it is a convenient reference which popped up this info when I searched Zinc toxicity (and there are actual sources linked within the article):


> There is evidence of induced copper deficiency at low intakes of 100–300 mg Zn/day; a recent trial had higher hospitalizations for urinary complications compared to placebo among elderly men taking 80 mg/day.[200] The USDA RDA is 11 and 8 mg Zn/day for men and women, respectively.[172]





> Pennies and other small coins are sometimes ingested by dogs, resulting in the need for medical treatment to remove the foreign body. The zinc content of some coins can cause zinc toxicity, which is commonly fatal in dogs, where it causes a severe *hemolytic anemia,* and also liver or kidney damage; vomiting and diarrhea are possible symptoms.[208]


The emphasis on "hemolytic anemia" is mine since that appears to be the main concern related to giving garlic to dogs


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I have supplemented with a specifically formulated brewer's yeast and garlic pill for dogs with absolutely no issues. Garlic, even in small doses as formulated for the dog's body weight, should only be given intermittantly according to my research. We only use it during the summer and fall months, and I only give it a few days per week.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the ingredient list I found on 1800Petmeds for Brewer's Yeast with garlic that _might_ be the same product. The zinc listed is far, far less but even then, it would be at the top of the human recommended dose for a dog weighing about half that of an "average" female human. 70 lbs dog would be dosed 11.2 mg of zinc by their recommendation vs RDA for humans of 8 mg for females and 11 mg for males. 

Brand Name
Brewers Yeast with Garlic Tablets (Four Paws)

Active Ingredient(s):
Debittered Brewers Dried Yeast, Dehydrated Garlic, Zinc Oxide, Biotin yielding Vitamins and Minerals including Zinc (1.6mg), Thiamine (50mg). Riboflavin (18mg), Vitamin B6 (18mg), Niacin (180mg), Pantothenic Acid (40mg), Biotin (1.1mg), Folic Acid (10mg)and Amino Acids (Arginine, Histidine, Lysine, Serine, Tyrosine, Cystine, Isoleucine, Methionine, Threonine, Valine, Glycine, Leucine, Phenylalanine, Tryptophane.
Product listing


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea about garlic extract and powders because they all will differ, but you would have to be an idiot to overdose a dog on fresh garlic gloves. I am sure the dog would start vomitting before you got close.

Lots of things cause hemolytic anemia not just garlic.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Shell said:


> Here's the ingredient list I found on 1800Petmeds for Brewer's Yeast with garlic that _might_ be the same product. The zinc listed is far, far less but even then, it would be at the top of the human recommended dose for a dog weighing about half that of an "average" female human. 70 lbs dog would be dosed 11.2 mg of zinc by their recommendation vs RDA for humans of 8 mg for females and 11 mg for males.
> 
> Brand Name
> Brewers Yeast with Garlic Tablets (Four Paws)
> ...


This is the one I give: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Only-Natural-Pet-Brewers-Yeast-Garlic/999045.aspx

Inactive ingredients - Brewers Dried Yeast, Garlic (6% of total tablet)*, Liver Meal, Maltodextrin, Dried Whey, Stearic Acid, Cellulose, Silicon, Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate, Niacin, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid
*Though long known and used as a safe medicinal plant in holistic medicine for people and pets, garlic has come under scrutiny recently for the role one of its compounds may play in a condition affecting the red blood cells in some pets (the development of Heinz bodies). Please know that the amount of garlic found in our brewer's yeast and garlic tablets, as well as any of the natural health products, treats and foods we carry is included at levels known to be safe for our animal companions. Garlic would need to be ingested at extremely high levels for an extended period of time to have a detrimental effect on a companion animal's health. Please see our article,Garlic's Many Health Benefits, in our Holistic Healthcare Library for more information about the safety of garlic.

It doesn't contain any zinc


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Interesting topic. I have been feeding bug off garlic daily for years, no issues yet. From their site....

http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-dogs/34

Doesn't appear to be any zinc in it, either?

Under studies it gives some more info.


----------

